# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Fawlty Towers: Fond Memories.

## WelshHorizon

Who couldn't love Basil Fawlty, Polly and of course Manuel?
Come on guys, what was your fondest memory of Fawlty Towers?

Mine has to be the Waldorf Salad incident.  :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

Mrs. Richards: And another thing. I asked for a room with a view.
Basil Fawlty: [going to window, indicating] That is Torquay, ma'am.
Mrs. Richards: That is not good enough.
Basil Fawlty: Well, may I ask what you were expecting to see out of a Torquay hotel bedroom window? Sydney Opera House, perhaps? The Hanging Gardens of Babylon? Herds of wildebeests sweeping majestically...

----------

alan45 (27-12-2009), Bryan (27-12-2009), DaVeyWaVey (27-12-2009), Meh (27-12-2009)

----------


## Bryan

Manuel: I speak English, I learn it from a boookkkk

----------

Katy (27-12-2009)

----------


## Katy

hahaha, i love manuel. That was a brilliant one. 

I loved manuel hen basil says put those down on those trays, and manuel replies no not un dos tres! and says the numbers in spanish. 

My other favourite was the episode with the germans and basil sets the kitchen on fire!

----------


## Meh

The episode with the Germans is pure comedy gold.

Basil: Don't mention the war. I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it. So it's all forgotten now and let's hear no more about it. So that's two egg mayonnaise, a prawn Goebbels, a Herman Goering and four Colditz salads....no, wait a minute...I got confused because everyone keeps mentioning the war. 

German: Will you stop mentioning the war? 

Basil: You started it. 

German: We did not start it. 

Basil: Yes you did, you invaded Poland...

----------


## alan45

I enjoyed the bit where Basil attcked his car with the branches of the tree.

I used to enjoy seeing what new words they made with the Fawlty Towers sign at the front of the hotel

----------

